# IQ of Sigma 50-500mm F4,5-6,3 DG OS HSM - Your experience about it



## xps (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a problem with my Canon 100-400 as it needs much power to change the focal length. The push/pull mechanism was repaired last year, but ist ist difficult to change the focal length if you photograph passing and fast moving objects.

As Canon will not release the rotating zoom in the near future, I want to ask, if the *Sigma 50-500mm F4,5-6,3 DG OS HSM* would be an good alternative?
It is an rotoating zoom with an IS too. 
Does anybody own this lens? What is your experience of this lens?


Much thanks


----------



## Hesbehindyou (Jul 1, 2013)

Be aware that the OS version of this lens starts at f6.3 at just 200m so it's slower than the older, non-IS version through most of its focal lengths. Not owned the lens but seriously considered buying it before a baby arrived and laid claim to my disposable income. The lens still intrigues me so I'll be following this thread with interest.


----------



## jdup (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi all
Received it as a gift for Christmas. Using it with 7D.
took some picture of airplane show and animal at zoo.
Not as heavy as could be perceived.
Monopod a great help for animal and make it easy to use.
AF with 7D OK at every focal (even with airplane flying around).
With the 7D and the cropping factor make it a great lens for outdoor photos (more difficult for indoor use under poor lighting)
the range from 50 to 500 bring the added value of not having to change the lens for a close subject.
No regret at all (and I not working for Sigma )
Best regards


----------



## sdsr (Jul 1, 2013)

I rented both the Canon 100-400 and the Sigma 50-500 OS (stupidly, not simultaneously, so I couldn't make direct comparisons) and ended up buying the Sigma for two reasons - the Sigma's OS is better than the IS in the Canon (though it does an odd little buck/kick when the OS kicks in) and because the mid-range bokeh on the Sigma is smoother. It doesn't hurt that it's a more useful focal range. Aside from bokeh, I don't think there's much difference in image quality. I should note that I don't photograph fast-moving things, so I can't say which is better for that, but the Sigma seems to focus accurately and quickly on both my 6D and 5DII. Is renting an option for you? There's no really adequate substitute for trying it yourself.

(That said, when I want to zoom that much, these days I'm more likely to take my Olympus OM-D + Panasonic 100-300mm (200-600 equiv.) - it's vastly smaller and lighter and probably at least as good, maybe better, optically through most of its range, though I've not done any direct comparisons.)


----------



## Apop (Jul 1, 2013)

The sigma 50-500 OS was the first 'long' lens for me.


The lens is incredibly versatile and I had enjoyed it a lot.

However, It also had some points of concern, first off was the amount of dust that was inside the lens after only two weeks ( ok, safari is a pretty hostile place for zoom lenses I guess dust wise), but I could see it being a problem in the long term.

Also the Autofocus while ok-good, was a bit hit and miss at times, the increased sharpness from stopping down to f8+ meant i consistently shooting at f8-f11 most of the time.
Which can be a problem on cloudy days. 
Also it was not really behaving like a 500mm lens, it was more 460-470mm (even at substantial distances)

( here is f6.3-f11 comparison, it is not the OS version , but most reviews on the 50-500 OS suggest the same thing, stopping down to f8-f11 for best sharpness)

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=374&Camera=9&Sample=0&FLI=5&API=1&LensComp=374&CameraComp=9&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=5&APIComp=4


If I had to pick a zoom lens again in that price range, I would go for the 70-300 L.
Reviews of that lens suggest good auto focus speed, great sharpness and good sealing.
It may lack a bit in reach , but you can shoot at half the ISO compared to the [email protected]

I don't know which camera you use, but if it is the 18mp canon sensor, you can crop the 70-300 image to equal 450mm and be left with a 8mp image.

Pure guessing would be that 7d with 70-300 @5.6 and iso 800 cropped to 450mm, compared to a 50-500 @f8 iso 1600 shot should not be that far apart. (The better resolution and less noise on the 70-300 shot could approach the file of the 50-500).

Also the 50-500 weighs almost 2KG, where the 70-300 is 1100GR.

Here are some crops @ 300mm f5.6
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=738&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=4&API=1&LensComp=374&CameraComp=9&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=3&APIComp=1


So in summary , depending on what you want/need.
If reach has the highest priority the 50-500 OS is a good lens for a good price
If IQ, Af accuracy/speed, weight and sealing are more important, I personally would go for the 70-300 

Btw, the 70-300 can take the 1.4 converter quite ok it seems, I don't know how autofocus impact is, but on a 5d3 , or 1d body you will still have autofocus.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=738&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=5&API=1&LensComp=374&CameraComp=9&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=5&APIComp=3


----------



## ddl (Jul 1, 2013)

Juza photo had a comparison of the two that showed them about equal.

http://www.juzaphoto.com/article.php?l=en&article=54

I bought the Sigma for several reasons - I hate push/pull, Sigma is black so less conspicuous, going down to 50mm meant the lens is much more versatile than the Canon which goes to 100mm wide.

I used it to shoot the Blue Angels aerial acrobatics team last year; no issues with focus or quality for that large a zoom range.


----------

